# High-Performance Handling & Traction | STI Chicane RX



## Discount Tire (Feb 6, 2014)

The Chicane RX tire combination results from STI’s years of hands-on experience and proven testing that has produced a broad line of high-performance tires and wheels. Featuring a unique split-knob non-directional tread design, the Chicane RX line is DOT marked and ready to hit the road for powerful performance and high-mileage value. The design’s 8-ply carcass offers the perfect mix of durability, light weight, and smooth ride flexibility.

The Chicane RX is proving itself as a race tire early in the 2016 season. In "Best In The Desert" racing action, the Chicane is helping racers finish in the top 10 by providing top-notch traction and reliable performance.

STI's Chicane RX tires serve owners well with high-performance features including a deep rim guard and a reinforced bead/lower sidewall that allows lower PSI operation. The result is maximum tire performance and durability over a variety of terrain, without the need to run overly high PSI to avoid flats.










Click here for: *STI Chicane RX Availability and Pricing*




Split-knob, non-directional tread design

Durable and light 8-ply carcass gives a smooth ride

Reinforced bead and lower sidewall, plus deep rim guard

Max performance and strength with no need to run overly psi











*-SPECS-*











*-MEDIA-*



Monster Matt and Chicane RX Tires – 2nd Overall in Vegas to Reno | STI Tire and Wheel










Source: stitireandwheel.com


----------

